# Medir de caidas de tensión



## viejobunsen (Ene 22, 2009)

Hola: se que esto es medio basico pero no se como se miden las caidas de tensión en un impreso? en todos lados me da 9v - gracias soy nuevo en el foro y espero aprender mucho ya que por lo que vi es muy completo. Gracias


----------



## defilippo (Ene 22, 2009)

¿No tendrias un esquematico asi podemos ver bien el circuito?
Mira para medir caidas de tension tenes que conectar un voltimetro en paralelo a la carga de la cual queres saber la caida de tension. Esto seria: Agarras las puntas del voltimetro y tocas los extremos del componente (tene en  cuenta que si tenes resistencias en paralelo la caida de tension es igual en todas, recordemos que en paralelo la tension es la misma, y en serie la corriente es la misma).
Espero haberte ayudado y fijate si podes postear el esquematico asi te podemos guiar mejor.


----------



## viejobunsen (Ene 22, 2009)

Gracias por contestarme. Capas seria mejor subir un esquema, pero no se como hacer y es muy chico igual, no es complicado. Si tengo dos resistencias en serie entre + y masa, si quiero saber qué tensión tengo en el punto que hayentre las dos y masa ¿pongo la punta del voltimetro(+) entre las dos y la punta (-) a masa? ¿porqué sigo midiendo 9V (que es la fuente con la que trabaja)? Estuve buscando por todos lados pero no veo ningún tutorial que explique como medir caidas y no solo en este foro. Capas es muy basico pero no se a quien preguntarle. Gracias por ayudarme


----------



## defilippo (Ene 22, 2009)

ahi te mando un par de esquematicos de como medir caidas de tension con 2 resistencias en serie conectadas a un generador de tension de CC de 9V.
Nota: para medir en CC tene en cuenta la polaridad del voltimetro ya que si es digital te va a indicar tension negativa (EJ: -3,51 V) y si es analógico la aguja va a deflectar en contra de la escala y se puede romper.


----------



## viejobunsen (Ene 23, 2009)

Hola defilippo: te agradesco mucho el trabajo que te tomaste ya que ahora veo lo que hacía mal. yo tomaba la tension en todos lados con el negativo del tester siempre a masa perobueno, de a poco voy a ir aprendiendo. Que bien hechos que estan los tutoriales del foro. Hay mucha gente que trabajo mucho y eso hay que valorarlo. Gracias.


----------

